# Where should I ventilate?



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

So I bought these plastic containers to keep my T's in and right now I'm in the process of drilling ventilation holes (I used a jet flame lighter to heat a wire hanger which I used to punch holes through the plastic since I don't have a drill.) Here is a picture of the container with holes in the sides but I was wondering if should put some in the top too?
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the finished product! I put some small glass bead/rock things in the bowl to make it shallow. Not bad for my first T home!  Any suggestions on how I could make it better (not flashier just better for the T's.) Also still wondering if I should drill holes in the lid.


----------



## Jquack530 (Dec 2, 2013)

I think you did a nice job, and there is really nothing to improve here. You don't really need holes in the lid in my opinion. I never thought of using a wire hanger for smaller holes. I'll have to use that idea next time I get some slings. I used a thick paper clip last time, but I like the size the hanger makes better. For the juvies and adults, I just use a soldering iron to make the ventilation holes. Anyways, good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Jquack530 said:


> I think you did a nice job, and there is really nothing to improve here. You don't really need holes in the lid in my opinion. I never thought of using a wire hanger for smaller holes. I'll have to use that idea next time I get some slings. I used a thick paper clip last time, but I like the size the hanger makes better. For the juvies and adults, I just use a soldering iron to make the ventilation holes. Anyways, good job.


Well thank you  but trust me, if I'd had a soldering iron I'd have used it! Though doesn't plastic get stuck to it when you use it?


----------



## Jquack530 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, it can be a pain in the butt. The trick is to make sure it's heated up enough before attempting, and not lingering once you make the hole. You find a technique after you get accustomed to it. The fumes are the worst. I usually do it on my balcony, or under the vent above the stove. Then you let it sit for a few minutes and let the excess plastic burn off when you're done, before you unplug it. Like most things it has pros and cons.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Jquack530 said:


> Yeah, it can be a pain in the butt. The trick is to make sure it's heated up enough before attempting, and not lingering once you make the hole. You find a technique after you get accustomed to it. The fumes are the worst. I usually do it on my balcony, or under the vent above the stove. Then you let it sit for a few minutes and let the excess plastic burn off when you're done, before you unplug it. Like most things it has pros and cons.


I was asking because using the hanger didn't really make hardly and smell, much less fumes, and surprisingly it didn't stick to it either. The only downside to the hole operation (punpunpun!) was that you had to heat it up with the lighter every few holes. I don't know what kind of plastic your containers are, but it worked well for the ones I had!

---------- Post added 12-02-2013 at 09:59 PM ----------




Jquack530 said:


> Yeah, it can be a pain in the butt. The trick is to make sure it's heated up enough before attempting, and not lingering once you make the hole. You find a technique after you get accustomed to it. The fumes are the worst. I usually do it on my balcony, or under the vent above the stove. Then you let it sit for a few minutes and let the excess plastic burn off when you're done, before you unplug it. Like most things it has pros and cons.


I was asking because using the hanger didn't really make hardly and smell, much less fumes, and surprisingly it didn't stick to it either. The only downside to the hole operation (punpunpun!) was that you had to heat it up with the lighter every few holes. I don't know what kind of plastic your containers are, but it worked well for the ones I had!


----------



## Jquack530 (Dec 2, 2013)

They were pretty much the same ones you have, or close enough. I would've used an oven mit and the stove, and cut the lighter out of the equation. Maybe an idea for next time if you choose to use hanger again.

---------- Post added 12-02-2013 at 07:11 PM ----------

Actually, now that I recall a little more, the shoe boxes weren't bad at all. It's the plastic 1 gallon jars that are a pain and give off all the fumes. Just thought I'd clear that up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 2, 2013)

Regarding smell of heated plastic. It depends on 2 issues, the type of plastic (there are many types) and how hot the object was.

The only thing I would have done is used stones (or are those glass) in the dish that weren't black. If you used clear glass, it would make it easier to see how cruddy the water is. I do like the look of black however hah. Though maybe in person it's easy to tell w/that color vs the picture I see.

There really is no science to number of holes. I wondered the same thing. The only thing I try to do is make sure there is cross-ventilation. Now I have seen setups that have no cross ventilation. I haven't heard any negative effects of this either. I've raised the same Genus of Ts in containers which had different amount of holes (1 less, 1 more) noticed no difference. 

What species and what size T is going in there?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Dec 3, 2013)

You've got 1/3 the number of holes as I do in mine. I did these back when I started the hobby and have now realised its really excessive.  Good job all around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Regarding smell of heated plastic. It depends on 2 issues, the type of plastic (there are many types) and how hot the object was.
> 
> The only thing I would have done is used stones (or are those glass) in the dish that weren't black. If you used clear glass, it would make it easier to see how cruddy the water is. I do like the look of black however hah. Though maybe in person it's easy to tell w/that color vs the picture I see.
> 
> ...


The black ones are the only ones I had on hand or I may have used green  they're smooth though so they'll be easy to clean  

N. Chromatus, B. Albopilosum, G. Pulchripes, and L. Parahybana. All about an inch  to an inch and a half. (except the N. Chromatus, idk what size but I have a deli bowl just in case.)

The shoeboxes are the 6quart ones (aprox. 12"x5"x5".....but that's just a guess)


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> shoeboxes are the 6quart ones (aprox. 12"x5"x5".....but that's just a guess)



Ooo, 1" they are going into a palace!!! Wow..are you feeding them caviar too?  :biggrin: I'd think the hide will be used. I tend to give my Ts hides that are close to their size relatively speaking. I don't want them to feel like they are in a cavern as I don't think it helps them fell safe. IDK really, but when I see them burrow, as well as burrows in the wild, they may be deep, but they aren't wide. It's just a thought.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ooo, 1" they are going into a palace!!! Wow..are you feeding them caviar too?  :biggrin: I'd think the hide will be used. I tend to give my Ts hides that are close to their size relatively speaking. I don't want them to feel like they are in a cavern as I don't think it helps them fell safe. IDK really, but when I see them burrow, as well as burrows in the wild, they may be deep, but they aren't wide. It's just a thought.


 why do you think they'd like that??? Lol x)
I tried to fill the hide up with substrate so it wasn't so cavernous lol but it will still probably be kind of big


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> why do you think they'd like that??? Lol x)
> I tried to fill the hide up with substrate so it wasn't so cavernous lol but it will still probably be kind of big


Good idea, what's the hide made of? Looks like PVC perhaps? I'm sure the Ts will like it!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Good idea, what's the hide made of? Looks like PVC perhaps? I'm sure the Ts will like it!


I cut a small Country Crock butter container in half and used each half for a terrarium. Now I just have to find another one for my other two xD


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I cut a small Country Crock butter container in half and used each half for a terrarium. Now I just have to find another one for my other two xD


I did something like that, I used a plastic flower pot, in half, for a Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni), he used it. He tended to move it around at times as it wasn't heavy.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I did something like that, I used a plastic flower pot, in half, for a Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni), he used it. He tended to move it around at times as it wasn't heavy.


Lol hopefully I packed enough substrate on mine that they cant move it until they get bigger


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Lol hopefully I packed enough substrate on mine that they cant move it until they get bigger


Yah. My adult smithi was on packed sub, no prob, but when I put in new, didn't pack it down that well, and while she didn't go vertical. I could tell she didn't like it as much, ESP when she went to attack a cricket, and it would slip through her legs etc..She was not pleased I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 3, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Yah. My adult smithi was on packed sub, no prob, but when I put in new, didn't pack it down that well, and while she didn't go vertical. I could tell she didn't like it as much, ESP when she went to attack a cricket, and it would slip through her legs etc..She was not pleased I'm sure.


Lol the B. Smithi is one of the next T's on my list  I've heard good things about them


----------



## viper69 (Dec 3, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Lol the B. Smithi is one of the next T's on my list  I've heard good things about them


Well, like any T you never know what you will get. Stereotypically, they are nice. Mine flicks hairs just enough that I don't attempt to hold her, which bums me out because she is gorgeous..she's hot! One of the prettiest smithi's I've ever seen. My friend had a female that lived over 20 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 4, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Well, like any T you never know what you will get. Stereotypically, they are nice. Mine flicks hairs just enough that I don't attempt to hold her, which bums me out because she is gorgeous..she's hot! One of the prettiest smithi's I've ever seen. My friend had a female that lived over 20 years


You should post some pics of her


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> You should post some pics of her



Ask and you shall receive. This was fresh after a molt 5 years ago. She's larger now. And my female boehmei, she's actually much larger than my smithi


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 4, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ask and you shall receive. This was fresh after a molt 5 years ago. She's larger now. And my female boehmei, she's actually much larger than my smithi
> 
> View attachment 122528
> 
> ...


They are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> They are so beautiful!!!!


THANKS! I thought you'd like them =)


----------

